# Great dado for under $100



## DrSawdust

I use the same Dado Set and I have really liked it. I have been using it for almost 10 years, and it has never failed me.

Growing up my Dad had the infamous wobble dado blade  . Fortunately I learned from his frustrations to stay far away from the wobble dado blade.


----------



## Dano

I have one too and it does cut better than my old Craftsman non-carbide blade. I looked around quite a bit before buying and this set gets good reviews everywhere.


----------



## GaryK

Freud makes great dado sets, I have a SD508 and it's great.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I have the Freud SD208 also, I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## alindobra

What impressed me the most about this dado set is that everything is high quality, including the shims (they included a wide variety of sizes so I can tune the width within a paper width of what I want). I think it is worth the extra 40$ on top of the Grizzly dado set.

Alin


----------



## motthunter

I have this set and use it for rough work on my radial arm saw. I really like it but I prefer my other set for more precise work on more expensive wood.


----------



## mjlauro

I use this set also and never had a problem with it, I bought it because of the price(not too high, not too low) and have been very satisfied, I have had a couple of tearout issues, but that was corrected with a feed rate adjustment.


----------



## delfuego

I bought the SD208 set last week, and spent the entire weekend using it-I'm impressed. Easy to use on my Bosch 4000-07 contractor saw, made ten or twelve cabinet doors (with slots and tenons), and a host of other small projects that had built up waiting for me to get a good dado set. I'd buy it again in a nanosecond.


----------



## hasbeen99

Sounds great everyone. I just bought the SD206 for my little Craftsman saw. I'm sick of the Craftsman dado set chewing up my stock. I tried to make box-jointed drawers out of solid cherry for a jewelry chest I'm working on, and it was an utter disaster. Soft woods, plywood, and particle board is no better. The thing is just, well, a $25 dado set.

I'm really looking forward to a much better experience with the Freud. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## DavidWhite

Best dado stack I ever used.


----------



## pintodeluxe

It is a good set. You actually don't use many shims to cut plywood sizes. I think most of my common setups use 2 shims. Works great for cutting tenons too!


----------

